# where is xorg.conf



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

I have a problem with xorg, I installed nvidia drivers, but there is no /etc/x11/xorg.conf, and Xorg -configure gives me error "No devices to configure. Configuration failed.


----------



## ericbsd (May 15, 2009)

Can you show me your /var/log/xorg.0.log file paste it in http://pastebin.com/ and give me the url.
maybe your card is not support By xorg.


----------



## Oko (May 15, 2009)

Nikosis said:
			
		

> I have a problem with xorg, I installed nvidia drivers, but there is no /etc/x11/xorg.conf, and Xorg -configure gives me error "No devices to configure. Configuration failed.


My personal experience since XOrg 7.2 that X server just works. You do not need xorg.conf file any more. If you do (like me) on one of my laptops then.

```
# X -configure  (this creates /root/xorg.conf.new file)
# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new (use full path to probe file)
# mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf (of everything is Ok)
```
IF X -config fails read the log file for clues. Usual suspects 
are refreshing rates, and more recently default depth and mode lines. Put default depth to no more than 32.


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

Here it is http://pastebin.com/m20a77c0c
Besides that what's with USB storage device

```
uhub4: device problem (IOERROR), disabling port8
```
Is it normal after fresh install, and if so, how can I mount my USB device
I tried already

```
mount /dev/da2s1 /mnt/usb
mount -t msdos /dev/da2s1 /mnt/usb 
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da2s1 /mnt/usb
mount -t msdosfs -o -m=644,-M=755 /dev/da2s1 /mnt/usb
```
without success.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2009)

Try using a different USB port. Have a *tail -f /var/log/messages* running and stick it in. Look at what the log says.


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

I already have, same result


----------



## ericbsd (May 15, 2009)

```
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(WW) checkDevMem: failed to open /dev/mem (Operation not permitted)
Primary device is not PCI
(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
```


```
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```
you need to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev because its missing.
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

Install x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev.

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev && make install clean
```


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

I did, http://pastebin.com/m46f9fc87


----------



## ericbsd (May 15, 2009)

(WW) checkDevMem: failed to open /dev/mem (Operation not permitted)
I think is this part cause your probleme bu i don't know why and what cause this.  
Do you did that in root?


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

Yes I did.


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

I'll give it one more try.


----------



## ale (May 15, 2009)

What is the output of `$ sysctl kern.securelevel`?


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

I reinstall the whole system, so I can't check that anymore, but I think it was -2. I did change the security level, so I think that what it was.
I was able to configure xorg finally, but it's so slow, and usb mouse doesn't work.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Nikosis (May 15, 2009)

Here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"
	Option   "GLX" "off"
	Option   "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard1"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
	Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"
	Option      "XkbModel"   "dell101"
	Option      "XkbLayout"  "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
	Option      "ChordMiddle"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "DELL 0"
	VendorName   "DELL"
	ModelName    "DELL E193FP"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 82.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  380   300	# mm
	Identifier   "NEC 1"
	VendorName   "NEC"
	ModelName    "LCD1960NXi"
	HorizSync    31.5 - 80.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier       "Nvidia Quadro FX1100"
	Driver           "nvidia"
	VideoRam         131072
	Option           "RenderAccel"             "true"
	Option           "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"
EndSection
Section "Device"
	Identifier       "Videocard0"
	Driver           "nvidia"
	VendorName       "NVIDIA Corporation"
	BoardName        "Quadro FX 1100"
	BusID            "PCI:1:0:0"
	Screen            0
EndSection
Section "Device"
	Identifier       "Videocard1"
	Driver           "nvidia"
	VendorName       "NVIDIA Corporation"
	BoardName        "Quadro FX 1100"
	BusID            "PCI:1:0:0"
	Screen            1
EndSection
Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen 0"
	Device         "Videocard0"
	Monitor        "DELL 0"
	DefaultDepth    24
	Subsection "Display"
		Depth          24
		Modes          "1280x1240"
		ViewPort       0 0
	EndSubsection
#	Option         "TwinView" "0"
#	Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1240_60 +0+0; CRT: 800x600 +0+0; CRT: 640x480 +0+0"
EndSection
Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen 1"
	Device         "Videocard1"
	Monitor        "NEC 1"
	DefaultDepth    24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
#	Option      "TwinView" "0"
#	Option      "metamodes" "DFP: 1280x1024_60 +0+0"
EndSection
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier       "Simple Layout"
	Screen      0    "Screen 0" 0 0
	Screen      1    "Screen 1" RightOf "Screen 0"
#	InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection
Section "Extensions"
	Option    "Composite"  "enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## ale (May 15, 2009)

As it seems you are running the binary nvidia driver, IMHO your configuration is not correct.
For example, from what I can recall from my memory, _dri_ should be removed from the module section.
You may want to check the page in the nvidia docs about manually configuring xorg (try under /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0) or install and run x11/nvidia-xconfig from ports.
Check also the output of `$ glxinfo | grep vendor`, it should always report "NVIDIA Corporation".


----------



## Nikosis (May 16, 2009)

Yes, x11/nvidia-xconfig, x11/nvidia-settings already installed. Also made some changes to xorg.conf and it works, mouse problem solved by adding hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" to rc.conf. So far it's all good.

Thank you for help


----------

